# I'm having second thoughts



## bellacat (Jan 31, 2008)

When i decided to start a biz i was dead set on not using my name but now i am having second thoughts. As much as i love my logo its just a logo and the name has nothing to with my name. I am starting to reconsider using my name for my biz.

Currently I use Wild Rose Portrait Photography. I added the word portrait primarily because the domain name without it was already taken. Wild Rose was chosen because its based on my plant for birthday according to my native American heritage. I have considered switching to Wild Rose Fotography so its shorter and the domain is available.

If i used my name (Becky LaFayette Castillo) i think it will be a mouthful. I really could use some feedback. Is it worth the switch? I see so many photogs use their name in their biz but its not as long as mine. Any advice you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## skieur (Jan 31, 2008)

Not having your name on your business allows you to both symbolically and realistically separate your business and personal life and that can reduce stress if your business keeps you busy.

My name is the same as one associated with a non media business.  I end up getting phone calls even late at night asking whether I am "X or the X business".  This makes me wonder how many calls the person with same name as me gets during non-business hours and would I really want to constantly deal with that.

I tend to prioritize and sometimes my personal life is more important than business.  Separating the name from the business makes that easier particularly when one is not working.

skieur


----------



## robk (Jan 31, 2008)

Becky,

I would first ask if your current brand image is hurting your business? If it's bringing in customers and you have a client base that knows that name it might do you more harm than good to change it. One thing I would comment on, however, is your use of (and reason for) using the word "portrait" in your name. I think it's just fine since you do portraits but it could limit your image if you decide to do other things under the Wild Rose name. 

If you do find it's in your best interest to change your name, stick with something simple and easily remembered. Maybe you can figure out a way to shorten your name for a company name if that's the way you want to go. I would advise against spelling photography with an "f." People don't think of spelling it this way and you will forever be forced to to explain how to spell your website to every potential client.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 31, 2008)

In this day and age of web sites and the internet etc...I think it's fairly important that someone should be able to find your site just from hearing the address.  

A lot of names, are pretty hard to spell correctly, and if they can't spell it, it's hard to find the site.  The more simple, the better IMO.


----------



## MxerMerin (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't use my name in my company name either. But you right, you need a simple, catchy name, that is easy to remember. Bob's Photograpy is easy to remember, though not really catchy. Also I would avoid mispelling words as this makes it hard to remember. Short sweet and too the point gets my vote.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for the input guys. Since I already seem to be known as Wild Rose I can see that it might be in my best interest to keep it as it is but maybe look for an other spin on the domain name so that I may take out the word portrait. You brought up a great point about the spelling of the name and being that mine is not easy it can become an issue.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 31, 2008)

I think wild rose is really sweet...I like it alot


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 31, 2008)

Keep it the way it is.  I called mine River Street Photography - mainly because it's on River Street.   It's been great, after 13 years it has proven easy for people to remember and helps because I'm located off the main roads.  I'm also planning on eventually selling the business and not having my name involved will make that much easier.


----------



## Rhys (Feb 1, 2008)

I kinda like Wild Rose Photography. You could add the state CaliforniaWildRosePhotography.com or WildRoseOfCalifornia.com or something like that.


----------



## Nikon Norm (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Becky,

Too often as Photographers we put a lot of pressure on ourselves to have THE website and sweat hours over it. One thing I have noticed as a trend among Photographers, is that one website cannot do it all.

My suggestion is to keep your business name, as you have a following of clients and the name is nice. Why not start another website with another business style, such as Photo's by Becky, or the name of your location town/district.

The other suggestion is have a blog, where you can give tips and suggestions on how to prepare for your photo session, clothes to wear, how to choose a photographer, along with samples of your work.

Also the key to a websites success is getting it known and out there.


Best of luck


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 1, 2008)

How about "www.wildrosephoto.net" ? It's available unless you'd rather stick with a dot com address.


----------



## bellacat (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks so much for your feed back. after reading all your replies I feel so much better about my biz name. As it stands right now I am going to keep it Wild Rose Photography but purchase a new domain that will somehow add location. there already is a wild rose photography in california but its down in san diego county and i am in northern ca in the north bay. now i just need to pick a domain. thanks again for all your help.

Nikon Norm i really like your idea about a blog and I just might have to do something like that


----------



## mstephens (Feb 2, 2008)

as much as i respect the idea of branding your images with your own name, i would say stick with the wild rose.


----------



## Turn (Feb 2, 2008)

mstephens said:


> as much as i respect the idea of branding your images with your own name, i would say stick with the wild rose.



i agree.


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 2, 2008)

It's kind of funny really.  Last night we went to a play that I had done the publicity photographs for.  A page of the program listed all the people that had helped with the play, and it was filled with people's names - except the photography - which was my business name.  At first I felt kind of miffed that my name was not used, then I got to thinking that when people see me (it's a very small town) that's who they think of. I think that's pretty neat that you couldn't tell what business anyone else was in, except mine, and hundreds of local people read that.


----------



## guitarkid (Feb 8, 2008)

i like wild rose as well. maybe keep it shorter. use photo instead of photography. i completely agree to not misspell anything either...do not use foto. although trendy and different, it won't help in search engines. if you used your name in photography i would only use part of it, as it would be too long otherwise. LaFayette Photo sounds pro. Castillo Photography is nice if you use the enitre word...photography. or you could use initials.... BLC photography...or BLC studios...or LaFayette studios....that's what i did. i still like Wild Rose Photo...sounds elegant if you are shooting weddings.


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 8, 2008)

I think your current name wild rose is a tad bit feminine which to me might make me think you only shoot flowers, or gardens....the reason I bring this up is you name could scare away potential clients looking for other types of work like portraits, weddings, and just anything else you might have to offer.


----------

